# TNTGarlic Butter Mushrooms



## kadesma (Feb 11, 2010)

Quick easy and Oh so good...I always have to double this one
Preheat oven to 400. Remove stems from 24 mushrooms. Combine 6 Tab. butter,2 -3 cloves crushed garlic, 2 shallots minced fine,and 1/2 c. finely minced parsley.Mix well, Stir in 1/2 tea. lemon juice, salt, pepper. Fill each cap with some of the butter mixture. Bake 10 min.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2010)

Garlic, butter and mushrooms....How can that not be delicious!!!!!!!!  Yum!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 11, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Garlic, butter and mushrooms....How can that not be delicious!!!!!!!!  Yum!!


It is yummy...one we elbow each other for
kades


----------



## Alexisg (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey just a tip I've recently started using... I just bought this new product at Whole Foods, it's called MELT buttery spread. Anyways I'm trying to use it in place of butter because of the health benefits (it's made of virgin coconut oil and flaxseed oil)... It's delicious on veggies, I'm sure it would be great with mushrooms!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 12, 2010)

Alexisg said:


> Hey just a tip I've recently started using... I just bought this new product at Whole Foods, it's called MELT buttery spread. Anyways I'm trying to use it in place of butter because of the health benefits (it's made of virgin coconut oil and flaxseed oil)... It's delicious on veggies, I'm sure it would be great with mushrooms!


I know nothing about it. I don't like or use anything with coconut oil. And as for butter it is something I use sparingly and mostly just on Sunday. But thanks for the tip.
kadesma


----------

